# What it's really like being an Uber driver



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

https://www.google.com.au/amp/www.d...s-really-like-being-an-uber-driver-64893.html

Extract (first four paragraphs):

Have you ever wondered what it would be like sharing your car with a stranger?

For thousands of Uber drivers around the country that's what they do every day.

The ride hailing service has given the taxi industry a headache, while making life for people wanting to get from one place to another as easy as a few taps on their smartphone.

It has allowed ordinary people to use their car as a money making tool, without the expense, or negative connotations attached to being a taxi driver.


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

It’s a company that is relatively open with a lot of the stuff that they do. It’s your decision if you want to drive for them or not,”

Now thats some funny shite


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The driver featured in this article uploads some of the footage from his dash cam to YouTube (with the passenger's permission).

Canberra-based drivers can check on the legal position of using security cameras in rideshare vehicles in the ACT and the limitations on the uses of the video and audio by reading the original post in this thread on the Canberra forum: https://uberpeople.net/threads/acce...eras-in-rideshare-vehicles-in-the-act.192064/.


----------

